# Roamer Owners Club



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm surprised Roamer watches are not represented yet, so this puts that right, some to start....


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Just one at the moment


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Roamer Rockshell, a blast from the past. 

I always thought they were similar to some of the Rado's of that era, very "1970's" and rather "funky". :biggrin:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

sorry not surprised, I hate the brand.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Haggis said:


> sorry not surprised, I hate the brand.


Why is that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

i lusted after a roamer Power 8 a few years ago, it was analogue and digital and to me just looked great, saved amy pennies and have not seen another the same since....bugger :laugh:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Stan said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > sorry not surprised, I hate the brand.
> ...


I wanted a Seiko divers for my 21st, my Dad bought me a gold Roamer quartz, thin plain thing, hated it. After several years it packed in, couldn't be fixed and I hit it with a hammer. Then bought myself a divers as wanted.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What`s not to like?

*ROAMER STINGRAY `JT` (Jet Time), Model No.734-9120.901, Valjoux 7734, 17 Jewels circa 1970.*










:biggrin:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Stan said:


> The Roamer Rockshell, a blast from the past.
> 
> I always thought they were similar to some of the Rado's of that era, very "1970's" and rather "funky". :biggrin:


Indeed the Rado's tend to be a bit more expensive, I think I have been out bid on a Manhattan...love the 1970's watches...

Cheers Martin


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

The older Roamers, I was led to believe, had pretty good movements and were a sort of cheap-man's Rolex, if you know what I mean. However, I am sure I have seen new Roamer watches advertised and indeed, I have just this minute discovered that the current Roamer watches are a genuine follow-on from the old company producing this brand of watches. However, although Roamer apparently restarted the manufacture of automatic watches some years ago, this has apparently not been continued and the watches in the latest Roamer catalogue are all quartz powered. some of them are quite nice but all constitute a collection of the sort of models that one would expect to see in a reasonably high-end watch producer's catalogue.

I must admit that I am surprised Roamer doesn't seem to have a large following of collectors today, especially as many dealers I know, when selling a Roamer vintage watch, all go on about Roamer watches being of good quality with decent movements. I think I have just one Roamer watch in my collection - a simple wind-up from the 1950s.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Rockshell, Mustang and Stingray must be the best coined names on the watch blocks :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Haggis said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


It does and it's a reflection of the 1970's when Swiss watchmakers had to find a way to fend off the very accurate and cheaper Quartz upstarts from the far East.

I believe that Rado had its watch cases produced in the Orient to reduce costs, many other Swiss makers found other shortcuts that reduced quality to compete as best they could. 

Both Rado and Roamer have changed tack and are still in the watch industry. :thumbsup:

Of course, a Seiko watch was just as desirable in the 70's as it is now.

Some may disagree.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I let this Searock go,

DSC08199 by Martin, on Flickr

But I still have this Plague that my Watchie kindly sold me a couple of years ago  I wish I owned the watch!!

DSC06906 by Martin, on Flickr

Cheers Martin


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

My favourites


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Dr_Niss said:


> My favourites


Hey I was hoping you would post, lovely! & the rest of them ? 

Cheers Martin


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Those chronographs are super duper blasts from the past. I rather miss that case style. 

Later,
William


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I recently got a nice dress Roamer but now I have two.


----------



## Axeboy (Jan 28, 2012)

Pic of my little Roamer in my small collection

Sorry for the phone photo


----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)

cal 414 for the watch above.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

My one and only Roamer.










Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Clean, simple, classic. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveHorsfall (Nov 25, 2017)

My Roamer, a prefectly ordinary 50s or 60s gents watch, but it does the job. Sorry the photo's rubbish: taken with my laptop's onboard camera, because I haven't got a proper camera atm.










My photo doesn't seem to have come up. Try again:



Ah - that's better!


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

soo tiny, and still amazingly accurate for something approaching retirement age and last serviced who knows when.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

..and my other one since I got a pic this morning:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Some really nice older Roamers here, especially those Mustang and Stingray models, mine are more recent models, wish I had some of those older ones too.

Roamer R-Matic VI (570637 47 25 50) (ETA 2836)



Roamer Rockshell Mark III ( 220837 49 65 02) (Ronda 5030)



Roamer RD100 (STP1-11)



Roamer Superior (508293 47 15 05) (ETA 955.132)



Roamer Superior 508293 49 05 05 (ETA 955.132)


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

If I may include some of mine into this noble section...

1950's 'Popular'

Cal: MST 372, 17 jewel.



















1950's

Cal: MST 372, 15 jewel.










Tired case but functions perfectly...










1957- mid 58 (after this date crown logo discontinued due to infringement of Rolex IP).

Cal: MST 371, 17 jewel.





































MId 1950's

Cal: MST 401, 15 jewel.



















1960's 'SPORT'

Cal: MST 430, 17 jewel, with "Promethium (Pm) 147" lume. :biggrin:



















1957- mid 58 Rotopower auto (as above with crown logo).

Cal;MST 420. 21 jewel.



















:thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Added another Roamer recently,

Roamer RD100 (951660 47 15 90) (STP1-11)


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Couple more in the collection.

Roamer "Soleure" 545660 41 16 05 (Cal: STP1-11)



And this one I got from the folks in the work for my retirement. 

Roamer "Swiss Matic" 550660 49 45 05 (Cal: STP1-11)

[IMG alt="Roamer "Swissmatic" 550660 49 45 05 (Cal STP1-11) (5)"]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48379532262_862d2481f6_b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Another Roamer 

Always wanted a Searock, picked this New Pro one up for a really good price on ebay.


----------



## BulldozerBaz (Nov 29, 2020)

Arrived today!

Finally joined the Club


----------

